# My recent acquisition from OL w/o shipping



## ncart (Nov 18, 2009)

My OS invited Jason Fischer for his presentation about Japapnese orchids and I hosted him during his stay. I had such a great time spending time with him. 

As he arrived at Portland, we drove to visit Theresa Hills at Hillsview Orchids and spent some time. ( It was my first time to visit her greenhouse. ) OMG! :drool: What an incredible greenhouse. Lots of complex paphs. 

His presentation was excellent and I am so glad that lots of people showed up. I am looking forward to his 'next' visit to Portland. 

Here are my plants. :rollhappy:

1. Paraphalaenopsis labukensis (pre-order) 






2. Paph. Pink Sky & Paph Platy Swith 'Maxima' x Norito Hasegawa 'Banana Split' (pre-order)





3. Neofinetia falcata 'Shutennou' (at the meeting)





4. Cym goeringii 'Shuuen' (gift/experiment) - Per Jason, this one is going to stay outsite during the winter.





5. Dendrobium moniliforme 'Kouryou' (gift / experiment ) - Per Jason, this one, too is going to stay outside during the winter.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2009)

:clap::clap: wonderful purchases...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful plants. Nice that your society had Jason come and talk.


----------



## etex (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow!! Great plants. Glad you had a great time. I bet the visit to the greenhouse was awesome!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2009)

must have been fine moments!!!! Very nice buy!!! I am curious to hear about your experience with the Paraphalaenopsis (I already killed 2 of them )!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool, I'mgoing to order a Cym. goeringii! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 19, 2009)

Great buys! I'm "gearing up" my self control for Saturday. We always stop by Orchids, Ltd. before or after the OSM meeting.


----------



## ncart (Nov 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Cool, I'mgoing to order a Cym. goeringii! Thanx for sharing.



You are welcome and good luck. They are really cool-looking flowers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice looking group of plants. 

The _C. goeringii_ and _D. moniliforme_ should be OK down to 25 F, but below that I'd give them some protection from direct frost. More importantly, come spring get them in a warm position early as possible. I've talked with folks in England who've tried these in their gardens and failed - not due to cold, but rather the lack of spring warmth. Spring comes around April here and by May it is nice and warm - fall also remains warm through October. So, a minimum of 5 months of 70+ degrees is normal for them. Good luck with your experiment!


----------



## ncart (Nov 19, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice looking group of plants.
> 
> The _C. goeringii_ and _D. moniliforme_ should be OK down to 25 F, but below that I'd give them some protection from direct frost. More importantly, come spring get them in a warm position early as possible. I've talked with folks in England who've tried these in their gardens and failed - not due to cold, but rather the lack of spring warmth. Spring comes around April here and by May it is nice and warm - fall also remains warm through October. So, a minimum of 5 months of 70+ degrees is normal for them. Good luck with your experiment!



Thanks. 25F, huh? It is very rare to get the temparature that low in Portland. I think I can manage that. 

During Jason's presentation, your pictures were featured.


----------

